# Juvie Blackbelt Viejas , or some type of severum?



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

I've had these guys for a few months now, and thought they were blackbelt Viejas, but they are growing taller instead of longer! They were part of a Central/south american assortment.

Feedback please!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They're Viejas, but they look like they might be slightly short-bodied, which is why they appear so tall.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Agreed.

Sin, do you think they look like blackbelts? The pattern on the one may suggest it, but I'm admittedly not as experienced with juvenile Vieja individuals.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol I'm not really that good with Vieja identification yet either...Morbid - or I think she uses straightjacket on here? - is the person to ask for sure. But to my not-so-experienced eye, they do seem to be blackbelt babies.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

BB's for sure and...



SinisterKisses said:


> but they look like they might be slightly short-bodied, which is why they appear so tall.


...ditto on that!

I noticed that on the first few pictures you posted of them.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... t=#1126519
Nothing big. A little short-end of the genetics stick? lol
I think it makes them cuter.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

One of these guys was injured pretty bad today in a fight - looking for medical advise! - posted in this thread: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=170816


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear about it.
I bought my BB's as a young unsexed pair. It just didn't work out. They're very aggressive in general and even more toward one another. That really made them unappealing for me.
When I have a huge tank of several hundred gallons or a pond I'll want to keep one again.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

I guess you can see where I am coming from as far as the body shape goes... Here's a photo from the current photo contest of a severum that looks extremely similar in body shape, which leads me to believe that these fish (mine) are a hybrid.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't think they're hybrids. Just deformed.
They don't show any non-BB characteristics besides the shortness of the body and I've seen short bodied Xenotilapia, mbuna, eartheaters, livebearers, tetras etc. that were not hybrids.


----------

